# steering rate /dual rate



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

In reference to the D/R adjustment on R/C radios I understand that is the movement in the steering and is a feature to help from over-steering the car/truck etc.

While looking at some radios some are listed as having "Steering Dual rate"

like this one

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXENN3**&P=7

while some are listed as having " steering rate adjustment"

Like this one

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWPW0&P=ML

Are those the same feature just described differently or is that 2 different features on 2 different radio's?


----------



## win1 (May 18, 2002)

*Radio steering*

This is what these mean. 

Steering rate adjustment= this means that you can adjust the amount of steering you use left and right.Turn it down for less total steering and up for more total steering.

Dual steering rate = This means you can adjust the amount of total steering independently right or left you could have more steering to the left for oval racing with less right steering.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

win1 -- I believe you have it backwards.

Dual rate is just that, it adjusts "both" rates of steering thus reducing the amount of servo travel by the same amount at the same time. Hence "Dual Rate".

Steering rate adjustment could refer to EPA, end point adjustment. This is used to adjust the rate of throw individually for left and right.

trackman -- for just a little more money you can get one of the 2.4ghz systems. Do not waste any money on outdated AM radios.


----------

